# [SOLVED] Fireworks stuffing up banner.



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

The above banner is one I just did for a fansite. The problem is, the animation slows down every time I save it. Each of the frames with the text moving/fading in and out should be .3 seconds.
I use macromedia fireworks.
anyone able to help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks stuffing up banner.*

Frames 1-20: 0.01s
Frame 21: 5s
Frames 22-45: 0.03s
Frames 46-89: 0.01s
Frame 90: 5s
Frames 91-110: 0.03s

It plays perfectly in Adobe ImageReady, but is very jerky in Firefox, especially the start where the first text fades in. Are the 0.01s frames supposed to be 0.03s?


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fireworks stuffing up banner.*

Yes, the .1's are meant to be .3's. They must have been left over from when I was experimenting with timing.

All the frames except the two 5 second ones are saved at .3 (now)

I found the same thing; it plays perfectly in fireworks, and from what you said, in other graphic programs, but then in windows picture viewer, firefox, internet explorer, etc it stuffs up. It's not the program, as I have made other banners that play correctly.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks stuffing up banner.*

I've edited and resaved it using optimized settings in ImageReady, with the 0.01s frames changed to 0.03s. Tested in Firefox and IE, works fine.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Fireworks stuffing up banner.*

BOBBA! It's Habbo Hotel!


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fireworks stuffing up banner.*

Thanks


----------

